# advice on tyres for 19" rims on 2013 cruze ltz



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Rims need to be minimum of 8 inches wide and the Tire should be 235/40/19. Personaly i would go for a 8 or 8.5 with an offset of 40mm to 30mm.

If you want good all around abilities, like good Fuel economy, quiet ride, good confort and decent handling, the Michelin Primacy MXM4 is Epic.

If you want more performance, i suggest you check Tirerack.com for the choices and reviews.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

hard thing about 19s is the tire choice is very limited.Go for a 225/40 if you wanna maintain a decent ride.I have 225/35 and i like them doesnt ride too bad.


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for your advice, your cruze looks mint.


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for the helping advice


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

@ jakkaroo. is your cruze lowered at all?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

philabraham said:


> @ jakkaroo. is your cruze lowered at all?


quite


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

how much lower? i will be putting bilstein coilovers adjustable on my cruse, if i just lower it 30mm will that look good and not have arch problems? or can i go even lower? but i dont want any tyre rub inside arches.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

[/URL] cruisen 021 by chubster760, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

philabraham said:


> @ jakkaroo. is your cruze lowered at all?


I don't mind repeating this since you're new here, but... Calling Jakkaroo's car just lowered is an insult.


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

your ride is dope, and its on the road, like it!


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

As far as wheel width and offset... I just bought a set of 18x8 wheels with a 42mm offset. The inside wheel lip only clears the struts by 5mm. So be carefull on any wheels wider than 8".


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

ok man thanks for advice, i was planning 19x8, i hope they work well. on the subject of lowering the car, if i lower it 30mm with the bilstein coilovers with the 19"s roll nicely? or has anyone experience that can help me out? i dont want the tyres rubbing wheel arches.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

philabraham said:


> @ jakkaroo. is your cruze lowered at all?


His car is almost underground to be honest.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

philabraham said:


> ok man thanks for advice, i was planning 19x8, i hope they work well. on the subject of lowering the car, if i lower it 30mm with the bilstein coilovers with the 19"s roll nicely? or has anyone experience that can help me out? i dont want the tyres rubbing wheel arches.


With ajustable Coil-overs you'll be able to AJUST perfectly the height / firmness so that you dont have any troubles.

I dont have 19s, but with my 18s, i had some rubbing in very hard cornering, (Racetrack) so i just ajusted the firmness and the Height and its now perfect.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> His car is almost underground to be honest.


Still wish i could go lower!! This car is underground haha


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

@poje thanks for the input bro. will get some pics up in a few weeks once i get the the suspension and wheels fitted.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Still wish i could go lower!! This car is underground haha


I just can't stand the back tire I guess it's the alignment guy in me but I don't like buying tires every month lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

